# Charleston, SC, Beau, M GSD PTS date 10/14/08



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

[/img] 








[/img] 


Permission to cross-post
”Beau” male, 3-4 years old. OGU – moved into an apt. that would not allow his breed. Obedience trained – knows commands in German and English. Awesome dog! Very sweet – will do anything for a ball.

Thankyou!



Danielle Stoudenmire

Rescue Coordinator

Charleston Animal Society

2455 Remount Road

North Charleston, SC 29406

843.747.4849

http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Can someone enlarge pics, please? Thanks!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Is he on the website/petfinder? I could not find it


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

You don't see this dog on petfinder because he is only available to rescue...The email they send out to rescue reads:
*******************************************
Please contact [email protected]
PTS Date is the day the animals are scheduled to be euthanized
The last day for all of these dogs is tomorrow!!
PTS 10/14
Please forward this to anyone that can help them!
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Charleston.html
*********************************************
I've emailed Danielle who has just been promoted to soley work w/ rescue grups...His PTS date is tomorrow and I got email showing him as 'on list' 10:30 am but checking this website tonite, he's not there!!! HOPEFULLY pulled but i don't know...!! I can call Shelter who will hold prob. in my name if he is still there...I CAN't foster w/ six at home now. ANYONE CAN HELP THIS BOY
email me off list or call me at 843-869-2627


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Group, as I also posted on THIS boy and female GSD, if they haven't been put to sleep or adopted, I can PULL but need a FOSTER home...i'm full....or could also have them boarded.
PLEASE email me off list...PTS day is TODAY
CAN anyone Foster????
walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Update 8 am Tuesday
Beau is SAFE and going into Rescue!!!
FEMALE GSD mix also posted on this forum is NOT safe and will be put to sleep this afternoon.
IF you can foster/pull EMAIL Danielle direct at CAS
[email protected]
Walton


----------

